# lets betta draw



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Well after seen a lot of awesome drawing of betta i kind of got inspired by them so that the reson I started this tred, umm if any of you guys want to have a drawing of your fish just ask. :-D after all that the point of all this 

Here is a example


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Could you do Misha? HMPK, he's in my profile I can add more pictures if you want.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Here you go i hope you like it , it was hard trying to mach his color, but i did . If anyone want a free betta drawing just tell me


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Callisto, Neptune, and Enceladus can be found in the "My Finkids" album here:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=25705

Pick the one you like best!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Could you do Indi? He's also in my avatar if you need another pic. Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you draw Mamushi please?


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Could you draw my VT, Watson?









Thanks!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

sure, so is 
1, greenapp1es
2,Purolejay 
3, Indigo betta 
4, Starburst44

greenapp1es I am almost done with yours, I am drawing them in the same paper would you like that or in separate papers?


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

So greenapp1es , ummm ... there is enceladus. It is ok if you dont like it , that will be like making me a better betta drawer. And if you dont like it pic betta fish ,any fish and I'll Draw it betta. And if your asking your self what about the other two, well they didn't came out so good  im sorry Greenapp1es i promise i will make you a better one.

And for the others im making them right now


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is indi, for you PurpleJay, and realy sorry greenapp1es for real.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Here you go indigo betta, he is verry verry handsome, if he goes missing dont look at me :lol:, i will put him with my females.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

ill do starburst44 tomorrow.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

can you do matrix?


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Sure bettaboy51 your after starburst44


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks! I love him! His color is a little off, but that's ok. He does shine a greenish hue in certain lights.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do Vincent? My boy I lost a few months ago? He also had white lips.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

mashp said:


> Here you go indigo betta, he is verry verry handsome, if he goes missing dont look at me :lol:, i will put him with my females.



Thank you, its excellent!! :-D lol I think he would enjoy being with your females very much ;-)


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

hehe


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

sorry for the wait but I was really rely busy, tomorrow ill do the two of them


----------

